# Recycling drill



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

The battery has gone dead in a portable drill that I have. A new battery costs more than a new set. Any ideas as to where I can recycle the old drill?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Put it up on craigslist or freecycle.org . Someone will want it. 

-Brian


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Or you can dis-assemble the old battery back and buy the replacement batteries? I did this for my old skill rechargable and for my dust helmet battery packs. It takes a lot of time though and if you got the bucks they are probably better spent on a new tool, but if time is no issue!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Always seemed to me a stout motor and gear train would be useful for something. Especially while I was planning the 1/6 scale train


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

What vol;tage and RPM is it? You could save the motor for building a SNOWBLOWER or you could offer it to someone that is looking for one for a SNOWBLOWER project. 
Just my 2 cents, 
Ron


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

If it is an 18v drill you may want to make a Locomotive out of the motor. could run track power to it and have some fun.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Same thing.
Drill to old no batt. made.
I used mine for my Rotary Snow plow!
Used track power!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

This happened to me and my thought process was identical. 

I purchased a corded drill that works peachy every time and haven't looked back. 

As to the old drill, I took it apart and got some really cool gears, including a circular gear. I'm casting the gear and using it to make mechanical devices. Nothing goes to waste.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

SE,

I too had the thought those motors might work well on my RR (to be). All I know is, they suck a whole bunch of current--I came within a hair of ruining my old Micronta VOM trying to find out. Do you know, they don't make analog VOM's anymore? (That I know of.)

I kept the gears too, for the same reason.

Anyone happen to know what one of those motors draw, under load?

Les


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They'll draw a pretty heafty current as they're designed for low voltage.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill4373 on 02/12/2009 8:15 PM

The battery has gone dead in a portable drill that I have. A new battery costs more than a new set. Any ideas as to where I can recycle the old drill?



I was in a pawn shop last week. There were LOTS of old battery powered drills for sale, most without batteries...and they were the better drills...DeWalt, Milwaukee, etc. Obviously, they had been bought by the pawn shop for resale.


----------

